# Need advice setting up a Dillon XL650



## PBS (Aug 3, 2006)

I bought a used Dillon XL650 and all the accessories over the weekend. I am wanting to set this up to load 9mm first. I am asking for advice on where to purchase the primers, which brand, and powder, as well as bullets. I live in Pearland, and would appreciate any local reloaders advice. I could also use a little help on adjusting the dies.
Thank you,
Brian


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

If you didn't get the user manual with the press, order one from Dillon. It takes all the guesswork out. Most gunshops sell primers, bullets and powder. They also have reloading manuals. Don't guess on reloads!! Get a good manual, like Hornadys, and follow it to the letter. After you are very experienced with reloading, you may want to tinker a bit. Good luck.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Just looked up Dillon on line and they have the manual for the 650 online. All you gotta do is download it.


----------



## PBS (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks.
I downloaded the manual.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Man, i can't remember his name but maybe this will jog someone else's memory I used to be a member of PSC range and there were two guy's that sold just about anything you need, they have/had a big enclosed utility trailer that they kept most of it in .....decent prices too, but that was 4 or 5 years ago! BPS,Carter's, AJC in LJ,Bailey's!


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Does AJC in LJ have reloading supplies???


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Right now I caint remember the name of the place near Pearland I think off of maybe Telephone and the belt. Oh yes its Baileys (Baileys house of guns) they have everything. Closed Mondays

Charlie


----------



## littletimmy (Oct 19, 2006)

You might give Roy at "T's" a call. He was a dillion distr. It would be worth a couple of bucks to let him set it up and lube it before you get started.
Roy also sell reloading components.
Buy the new cd that Dillon has it on user guide to the XL650 it's only $10.00 and is well worth it, when I get in a bind or just haven't change calibers in a long time I watch it.
Roy is down in Texas City and there is a guy in Garden Oaks (Sheppard/43) that has a lot of parts but no reloading components Fred
something who works out of his garage and sold me my Dillion and extras.
I'm loading 9mm, 45acp,223 Rem on my 650
PM me if you need more info.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

If you have not yet done so, please invest in a good loading manual like a Sierra book or similar. There's a wealth of information in there that will be useful in addition to load data. Buy your components based on a particular load you choose from the manual. Don't start trying random, or mixing components until you get some experience under your belt and understand the relationship between powder burn rates, bullet types, and case volumes. You can also get some very good software that will interpret between the load manuals lines, Quickload is a good one. Reloading without a data manual is like playing russian roulette.


----------



## PBS (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for the information, everyone.
Brian


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Right now I caint remember the name of the place near Pearland I think off of maybe Telephone and the belt. Oh yes its Baileys (Baileys house of guns) they have everything. Closed Mondays
> 
> Charlie


 Bailey's is off Almeda and the Beltway


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Brian -

Great chatting w/you yesterday.

Some of the on-line shops I visit include
Midway
Natchez
Graf and Sons
Cabela's
Gunbroker.com


----------



## PBS (Aug 3, 2006)

I finally got everything adjusted, replaced a few broken parts and electronic scale, and did a lot of questioning to the Dillon reps and Roy @ T's.
I loaded 600 rounds of 9mm last Friday pm and will head to the range this Saturday to see how they perform.
Will report this weekend.
Brian


----------

